# How To Train Your Dragon 3 - The Hidden World (2019) Trailer



## AsPika2219 (Jun 8, 2018)

Get ready for hunting more dragon, place etc...



Toothless (Night Fury) meet the female dragon - Light Fury!!!


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 8, 2018)

Not sure. Did like the first two. So, I'm sure I'll like this one too.


----------



## Juanita (Jun 19, 2018)

AsPika2219 said:


> Get ready for hunting more dragon, place etc...
> 
> 
> 
> Toothless (Night Fury) meet the female dragon - Light Fury!!!



Awesome video.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 26, 2018)

Second trailer out!!!



I will waiting!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 18, 2018)

FINAL TRAILERS is out now!!!



This movie will be EPIC!!!


----------



## Veho (Dec 18, 2018)

I want to believe, but while I liked the first one, I hated the second one, and the third doesn't look any better.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 27, 2018)

More trailers with some funny clips and bloopers!



Nice joke, Toothless!


----------



## Chary (Dec 27, 2018)

I didn't even know there was a second movie. I really liked the first one, and always thought the dragon was super adorable. I might go check out the new movies, now that I know they exist!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 28, 2018)

Toothles LEAVING Hiccup? 



I am going to... cry....  See you soon Toothless!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 4, 2019)

Full release date for this movie!

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2386490/releaseinfo?ref_=tt_dt_dt

This movie is now aired in cinema first at Australia! Enjoy watching the movie!


----------

